# I can't find one single place that will accept my GBP.



## psyence (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello.

I'm having a bit of trouble with exchanging British pounds in Philippines. As I'm from Northern Ireland I have a lot of notes that say 'Bank of Ireland' and 'Ulster Bank' (Northern Ireland) on them. Although they are exactly the same currency, none of the money changers are willing to accept them unless they say 'Bank of England' so I am stuck with a lot of money that is useless to me unless I find somewhere willing to exchange. Do you have have any advice or know of anywhere willing to exchange? I'm located in Makati and need it sorted asap to help pay off my visa extension. I've tried exchangers, BPI, HSBC and more banks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

psyence said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm having a bit of trouble with exchanging British pounds in Philippines. As I'm from Northern Ireland I have a lot of notes that say 'Bank of Ireland' and 'Ulster Bank' (Northern Ireland) on them. Although they are exactly the same currency, none of the money changers are willing to accept them unless they say 'Bank of England' so I am stuck with a lot of money that is useless to me unless I find somewhere willing to exchange. Do you have have any advice or know of anywhere willing to exchange? I'm located in Makati and need it sorted asap to help pay off my visa extension. I've tried exchangers, BPI, HSBC and more banks.


Sounds like a difficult situation. My suggestion is two fold. First, try a large branch of Western Union and see if they will do the exchange.
If that does not work, then I would suggest using a different location for Western Union and send that money to a friend or relative in the UK using the Western Union Money Transfer service. Then have that person send it back to you and accept payment from Western Union in a combination of Philippine Pesos and US dollars.


Good Luck


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Sounds like a difficult situation. My suggestion is two fold. First, try a large branch of Western Union and see if they will do the exchange.
> If that does not work, then I would suggest using a different location for Western Union and send that money to a friend or relative in the UK using the Western Union Money Transfer service. Then have that person send it back to you and accept payment from Western Union in a combination of Philippine Pesos and US dollars.
> 
> Good Luck


Also, have you tried main office of PNB (ask to speak with Manager)?


----------



## psyence (Dec 10, 2013)

A few questions and such. First of all, will the Western Union Money Transfer service still accept those notes to send home even if they don't accept then for currency exchange. Also, is it actually possible to open a bank account on a 90 day visa? Is recorded fedex or similar delivery to uk viable or too risky? I've tried emailing and contacting the embassy on facebook but there's no reply
calling the number is an automated machine that tells me to visit the website and the website tells me I need to make an appointment two weeks in advance.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

psyence said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm having a bit of trouble with exchanging British pounds in Philippines. As I'm from Northern Ireland I have a lot of notes that say 'Bank of Ireland' and 'Ulster Bank' (Northern Ireland) on them. Although they are exactly the same currency, none of the money changers are willing to accept them unless they say 'Bank of England' so I am stuck with a lot of money that is useless to me unless I find somewhere willing to exchange. Do you have have any advice or know of anywhere willing to exchange? I'm located in Makati and need it sorted asap to help pay off my visa extension. I've tried exchangers, BPI, HSBC and more banks.


Try Czarina Forex at Ayala Center there in Makati. They claim to be used toi exchanging GBP, so they may be aware that said currency doesn't all come from Bank of England.


----------



## psyence (Dec 10, 2013)

Tried Czarina. No luck.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

psyence said:


> A few questions and such. First of all, will the Western Union Money Transfer service still accept those notes to send home even if they don't accept then for currency exchange. Also, is it actually possible to open a bank account on a 90 day visa? Is recorded fedex or similar delivery to uk viable or too risky? I've tried emailing and contacting the embassy on facebook but there's no reply
> calling the number is an automated machine that tells me to visit the website and the website tells me I need to make an appointment two weeks in advance.


Not sure on sending that currency via Western Union. Seems to me that they would accept it as they are not making a payout here - only sending. 
If you are not getting a response from your embassy, I would be at their office in person. Most embassies take care of their citizens without a delay - especially if it is urgent.

If no other answer can be found, I'd follow the advise of Capt Larsen for your own well-being. Either that or have someone from home wire cash to you...


----------



## psyence (Dec 10, 2013)

well looks like I'm b***d. The embassies couldn't help and Western union won't accept the money.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

psyence said:


> well looks like I'm b***d. The embassies couldn't help and Western union won't accept the money.


Can you access your UK funds via a debit Master Card or Visa Card at an ATM?


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

School boy error there mate im afraid! I used to live in Ballykinler and back in 2003 I returned to England on leave not long after the Irish banks brought out the plastic notes. Shops would not accept them anywhere, I had to exchange them for "proper" notes in the bank. Same with Scottish notes from Clydesdale, BOS etc. Because its not seen very often the retailers cannot tell if theyre fake or real. What chance do you think the currency exchanges in the Philippines will do? Doesnt matter that it says "Sterling". You would have difficulty exchanging them in most countries. Most foreigners do not realise that the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Norn Iron is made up of 4 different countries!

Only thing I can suggest you do is stick the money in an envelope and fedex it back to an address in UK on 24 hour delivery, then get them to send it back to you via Western union.

Good luck!


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

I had the same problem even in Europe... The only solution I had once was in France via the Thomas Cook travel agency, they changed my NI bank notes... I don't know if there's one in Manila... Good luck...


----------

